# Updates / Status on some of the Bay Area road closures



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

This article from a few weeks ago sums up the status of some of the rain damage related road closures... 

https://bikeeastbay.org/classic-east-bay-rides-washed-out-winter-rains

Two of my favs are still out of commission (Alhambra Valley Road and Morgan Territory).


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Morgan Territory is accessible through the detour. Head an extra me down Marsh Creek and they have added a road that drops you in past the construction 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Alhambra Valley Road repairs pretty much complete, road at to reopen this Friday 11/03.

3 Bears Loop is doable again...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morgan Territory Rd. is scheduled to reopen on Saturday, Nov.18 at 5:00 p.m.

Ribbon cutting ceremony at 10:30 a.m.


----------

